# my neighbors



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Please pray for my neighbor and friend. Her husband left her and her three children for another woman. He doesn't even seem to care what pain he has caused his eldest son. He is a teenager, forunately the younger ones are only 3 and of course twins. I am trying to help out where I can. Just pray for strength for the family and especially the mother. I am said to say the other woman was a close friend of mine. I introduced her to the family. I feel like I have unleashed some kind of evil into this family. I know it is not my fault but I still feel guilty anyway.
I am praying for everyone involved in this situation.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my how sad!!! I have seen this happen before and it is heart breaking. 

I will be praying for all involved. 

Boy I would hate to be in your shoes that is a terrible spot, it is so hard not to feel guilty. ((((hugs)))) to you as well


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Stacey. I know God will give the family the strenght they need and will provide them.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sad to hear this! My Uncle and Aunt have been going through a similar situation. It is definatly tough! 

((((HUGS)))) to you and your friends family.

Chelsey


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

I will certainly keep them in my prayers. Such a sad situation and unfortunately so common these days.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My heart always aches when there are children involved...it's hard enough for an adult to deal with this type of situation, let alone an innocent child. Prayers and hugs sent your way.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish you all the best. I know it is hard...good luck!


----------

